# Besoin d'aide sur les contacts dans l'iPod



## freeza77 (30 Juin 2004)

salut,

apparement d'apres ce que je sais il faut passer par outlook pour transferer ses contact dans un ipod...de plus sur mac il existe des logiciel qui synchronisent automatiquement les contact sur le ipod si je ne dis pas de betizz..
Mais moi je suis primo utilisateur de pc (pour le moment) et deuxio je ne me sert pas du tout de outlook mais de msn et hotmail

ma question est la suivante: comment mettre mes contacts sur mon ipod sans passer par outlook???

merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

Comme j'ulise pas hotmail je peux pas te répondre ! Mais si y a un moyen d'exporter tes vCard alors tu pourra tout passer dans outlook  

Ps : achète un mac


----------



## freeza77 (30 Juin 2004)

ok merci kan meme

justement mon problème est que je ne sais pas si je peux transfer mes contact sur outlook depui hotmail???
jai pa envi de tou me taper a l amain et de parametrer outlook (je sais meme pa sil est encore sur mon pc dailleur!lol)

oui acheter un mac ca serai bien mai bon comme beaucou le desir de switcher est la mai pa largen car kan meme mac ca dechire mai ca dechier aussi le porte monai!!!!et pi pour le prix cest encore un peu radin comme offre (je parle biensur de la carte graphique et de la memoire et pi le DD qui a perdi de moitie sur les new modele bipro 1.8ghz)

jattends encore des aides sil y en a...


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2004)

il te faut exporter au format Vcard tes contacts et les copier a travers explorer dans le dosser contact de ton ipod   
je ne connais pas outlook et msn et donc je ne sais pa si tu peux exporter en format vcard tes contacts   mais vacrd est un format cummoun maintenant   

en ce qui concerne les macs ils ne sont plus chers comme avant, un emac est a 875 euros   

ps: essaye d'améliorer ton écriture c'est difficle de te lire


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2004)

Blackarckangel a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ulise pas hotmail je peux pas te répondre ! Mais si y a un moyen d'exporter tes vCard alors tu pourra tout passer dans outlook
> 
> Ps : achète un mac


c'est bien aussi d'essayer de repondre a la question


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien aussi d'essayer de repondre a la question



A ton service !!


----------



## freeza77 (30 Juin 2004)

merci tou le monde et desole pour mon ecriture jaime pa me prendre la tete sur le net (certainemen un tromatism de ma jeune enfance pendan les dictée!lol)

jai trouvé ma solution tou seul comme un gran jai utilisé le logiciel EPHPOD pour window ki permet de creer des contac directemen depui le logiciel au forma kil fo pour ensuite les enregistrer sur le ipod.....avi a ceu ki galerai comme moi 

a+


----------

